# How can I grind down the asphalt?



## furjaw (Mar 4, 2010)

The asphalt ramp to my storage shed frost-heaved.
But it did not go back down in the summer.
Now I can't open the doors.
How can I grind down the asphalt?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

How much does it need to go down?

Heat and tamp it down maybe - I did this with a asphalt speed bump that was too high and abrupt in coutour.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... It might take awhile, but a 4" anglegrinder will *Do* the job....


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sheets has it right. Asphalt will melt and flow. I have a friend who has a driveway rejuvenation business. He places molds on old, cracked and stained asphalt drives. They flow to the shape of the molds under heat, and they look like a million dollars when he's done.

Check THIS out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Sheets has it right. Asphalt will melt and flow. I have a friend who has a driveway rejuvenation business. He places molds on old, cracked and stained asphalt drives. They flow to the shape of the molds under heat, and they look like a million dollars when he's done.
> 
> Check THIS out ! :thumbsup:


that's pretty cool. It's like stamped concrete.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If you have ever had a motorcycle and on a hot day parked it via the side stand on asphalt, only to come back and find the bike laying on it's side... shows how easy it is to soften asphalt...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Sheets has it right. Asphalt will melt and flow. I have a friend who has a driveway rejuvenation business. He places molds on old, cracked and stained asphalt drives. They flow to the shape of the molds under heat, and they look like a million dollars when he's done.
> 
> Check THIS out ! :thumbsup:


kind of curious as to how it's done. The only thing I can think of is using a metal mold for the pattern, a smallish roller, and something to heat the asphalt.

any idea how it is actually done?


----------



## furjaw (Mar 4, 2010)

vsheetz said:


> How much does it need to go down?
> 
> Heat and tamp it down maybe - I did this with a asphalt speed bump that was too high and abrupt in coutour.


A half inch should do it.
I bought a propane torch from Home Depot a couple of years ago and it would not stay lit!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we'd pick a stone hammer & cold chisel,,, diamond blade'd work IF it were conc but asphalt cement flows when its warm & you'll just have a gummy mess on your hands,,, IF its just a small heav'd crk edge, i'd hammer ir back down if possible,,, you can rent a gas-power'd scarifier ( $ 350 d here in suburb atl which's why we own a couple ) - 5 min work,,, elec chipping gun w/bushing tool would also work !

sorry for the delay - just got back from the shore & some golf :yes:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I would 'pick' the heaved asphalt out of there! Then dig out some gravel to lower the general area, the repair the asphalt with a bag of 'cold' pack from the building center!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

JimmyDoug said:


> I have about a 5ft lip of new asphalt that is about 1 1/2 “ higher than sidewalk


1 1/2" is a lot, so the total thickness of the asphalt is __? Overlay on old, single course new, binder+surface course new?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

furjaw said:


> I bought a propane torch from Home Depot a couple of years ago and it would not stay lit!


I bought one these weed burner torches last fall, and it works great for melting ice on sidewalks and heating self-adhesive roofing materials (ice & water shield). I had to turn it way down low for the roofing. Should be plenty of heat for your asphalt.


----------

